

EA removes lawnmowers from Plants vs Zombies 2, makes you pay for each everytime - hypr_geek
http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/1xjv8e/fuck_plants_vs_zombies_2_and_fuck_ea/

======
mathattack
Ummmm.... Welcome to gamification of games. This is how they hook people. It's
a shame because "All-in 1 price" games used to really kick ass. Now as soon as
a game starts narrowing the world looking for obsessive-compulsive whales,
they start to suck when they realize you're not one.

